# Minibarsche zubereiten...



## carp_ (16. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
an unserem kleinen weiher haben sich die barsche in den letzten jahren explosionsartig vermehrt. ganz klare folge: verbuttung 

nun schwimmen jetzt etliche barsch in daumengröße rum.

wer einen dieser kleinen biester erwischt, dem ist das zurücksetzen nicht gestattet.
mir fällt es langsam echt schwer diese kleinen barsche umzubringen, obwohl es keinen sinnvolle verwertung dafür gibt.

kennt ihr ein rezept bei dem die barsche eine sinnvoll verwertet werden können??

wäre für tipps sehr danqbar...


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Auskochen in einer Fischsuppe die was basseres wüsst ich nicht die sind ja sogar zu klein für Stockfisch.
Sonst kommplett durch den Fleischwolf durch und den bei ins Anfutter geben.


----------



## Micha85 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Mehr als Suppe fällt mir nu auch nicht ein. 

Ich fürchte beim filetieren würdest du verhungern. 

Das hier könnte evtl. funktionieren ohne dabei die Zeitaufwand/Nutzen-Rechnung ganz kaputt zu machen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU


----------



## carp_ (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Mehr als Suppe fällt mir nu auch nicht ein.
> 
> Ich fürchte beim filetieren würdest du verhungern.
> 
> ...



der unterschied ist, bloß das dieser barsch unsere barsche im weiher zum frühstück mal kurz weghaut


----------



## Micha85 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Ist trotzdem etwas flotter als herkömliches filetieren. 
Auf die Art und weise bliebe dir nicht nur die Suppe sondern es gäbe auch was zu kauen ohne vorher an Altersschwäche zu sterben.

Muss allerdings gestehen das ich das bisher auch nur mit den größeren Exemplaren gemacht habe.


----------



## weserwaller (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Boquerones fritos ist in Spanien und Portugal der absolute Renner beim Tapas.

Das funktioniert sicherlich auch mit Minibarschen.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Hi,

ausnehmen, Kopf+Flossen (Ausnahme Schwanzflosse) ab. leicht mehlieren und im tiefen Fett ausbacken. die kleinen *******r mußt nicht mal schuppen, dann werden sie noch knuspriger.

Ansonsten an Aquarianer verhökern die Futterfisch brauchen.

LG Anderl


----------



## bobbl (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Ich würde sie als Köderfisch benutzen.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Boquerones fritos ist in Spanien und Portugal der absolute Renner beim Tapas.
> 
> Das funktioniert sicherlich auch mit Minibarschen.


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvH7bVnAT-Q


----------



## Case (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Boquerones fritos ist in Spanien und Portugal der absolute Renner beim Tapas.
> 
> Das funktioniert sicherlich auch mit Minibarschen.



Glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Der Barsch hat zu kräftige Schuppen und Flossen. Rotaugen und Lauben gehen. Kenn das aus Frankreich. Sehr lecker.

Ich verwende die kleinen Barsche auch als Köderfisch. Räuchern wäre vielleicht eine Idee.

Case


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich würde sie als Köderfisch benutzen.


 


Ich auch. #6


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich würde sie als Köderfisch benutzen.


Jepp, sind die perfekten Köderifsche für Zander, größere Barsche und Hecht! 
Die halten wesentlich besser am Haken als Lauben oder Rotaugen und überstehen selbst nach dem Auftauen noch Würfe mit Schmackes - richtig Anköderung vorrausgesetzt.

Ansonsten fallen mir nurnoch Hühner ein, die nehmen gern Fischabfälle. Die Mühe mit ausnehmen und Schuppen und dergleichen würde ich mir nicht machen, an fingerlangen Barschen bleibt nen frittengroßes Stück Filet über, mehr nicht. Und ich rede nicht von belgischen XXL Fritten, sondern von Mc. Doof - Mini-Kartoffelstäbchen.

Oder ... 'nen Fond oder 'ne Suppe wäre noch ne Möglichkeit, also ausnehmen, kleinmachen, mit Wurzelgemüsen auskochen und dann GUT raussieben den Kram - und später Fischfilet von anderen Fischen hinzugeben.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

ausnehmen, salzen, in nen tag in kühlschrank, nochmal salzen, mehlen, frittieren, mit kartoffelsalat servieren. schmeckt eins a.
einziger nachteil ist, dass man viele minibarsche essen muss bis man satt ist. ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Ich würde die "veredeln" Zander- oder Hechtbesatz. Die würden aufräumen, wachsen und du hast was vernünftiges zum Angeln und Essen


----------



## bassproshops (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Also ich hab ne Katze D


----------



## Skrxnch (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

Wo ettliche Barsche in daumengröße rumschwimmen muss es ja auch die Eltern von denen geben.
Nimm mal einen von den kleinen tot am sinkenden Sbiru und falls Euer Weiher überhaupt so tief ist, versuch mal 4-5 m Tiefe damit an der Kante lang.
Hab ähnliches Problem an nem Privatsee, allerdings bis 10 m tief, da geht das.



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich würde die "veredeln" Zander- oder  Hechtbesatz. Die würden aufräumen, wachsen und du hast was vernünftiges  zum Angeln und Essen



Und das geht auch, allerdings hast Du Deinen Weiher nicht näher beschrieben.
Wenn er zu klein und zu flach ist wird das evtl. ein Eigentor.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Minibarsche zubereiten...*

hallo,
also  barsche in daumengrösse würde ich abziehen und ab in die friteuse.

am wenigsten arbeitbei der zubereitung macht aber :

ausnehmen,säubern ,über nacht in salzlake und dann räuchern.
ist beim essen nicht mehr aufwändig wie scampis zu puhlen und mindestens genauso lecker.

da kann man bei verbutteten beständen im vereinsgewässer tolle tage" zur pflege der gemeinschaft im verein " darauf aufbauen.

gruss 42er barsch


----------

